
Artificial Intelligence Shows Why Atheism Is Unpopular - jfaat
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/07/artificial-intelligence-religion-atheism/565076/?single_page=true
======
true_tuna
The headline doesn’t really match the article.

